# TivoHD has Netflix now needs NFL Game Rewind



## sacoleman (Sep 8, 2008)

Now that Tivo has shown us it can stream video for viewing with Netflix, I would love for Tivo to work out a deal to stream the new NFL service NFL Game Rewind.

http://www.nfl.com/gamerewind


----------

